# dovetail and finger joint on hybrid pantorouter



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

I have just uploaded a video demo how to make through dovetail and finger joint from one template.you can see it's the fastest way just on video i m taking little extra time.i have used 11.2mm straight edge bit for template which i found not nice.it tear out too much so in next video i will use spiral bit.please have a look.
making dovetail and finger joint from one template on hybrid pantorouter - YouTube


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great demo, Kuldeep. However, I did find the sound a little bit low.

I also like your centering jig.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Great demo, Kuldeep. However, I did find the sound a little bit low.
> 
> I also like your centering jig.


thanx i glad that you like it.however i m not satishfied with straight edge bit.you can see in finger joint how my spiral bit cutting nice and quick but again problem in japan is that it's very difficult to find imches size so i gave order online on ¡Ú¥ë¡¼¥¿¡¼¥Ó¥Ã¥ÈÀìÌçÅ¹¡¡¥Ç¥£¥°¥é¥à¡Û¡¡¥¹¥¿¥ó¥À¡¼¥É²Ã¹©ÍÑ¥Ó¥Ã¥È thought it would be nice but too much disappoint.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Interesting design. Your idea for the machine is evolving. Keep us posted.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

paduke said:


> Interesting design. Your idea for the machine is evolving. Keep us posted.


thanx Paduke!!
now i m developing better way to hold template.i mean i m developing 99% exact parellel template holder.this way you can use any template on one base and it will be always in ceter.once i will complete will post here too.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

today i tried to make sliding dovetail on my hybrid pantorouter which in first attempt come out so nice.please have a look.
making sliding dovetail on hybrid pantorouter - YouTube


----------

